# Alchemy Arms Spectre 45 ACP



## chrisking76 (Mar 21, 2011)

I just picked one up, and I have to admit that it's a great gun. The weight, the action, and even the look (despite the urge to see it as a Glock/1911 hybrid). I know Alchemy Arms went out of business, so the value of the gun has risen. Add to that that it is in near-perfect condition and I still have the box it came in. I try not to fire it very often, though, as I'm unsure of how easy it would be to find replacement parts should something unfortunate happen. My ultimate goal is to trade it in for one by a more popular brand so I can be sure to find parts and accessories for it. 

My question is: what's it worth? 
I've scoured the internet, and have only seen a few for sale. Those were being sold in the $400 range, but they are all older auctions/sales. It makes me wonder if the value has risen any.


----------



## aryfrosty (May 15, 2008)

*Alchemy Arms*

There might be a good reason the company didn't stay in business. Could be innocuous like the lack of mags for Bren Tens or it could be because the gun was as junky as it looks. Don't mean to rain on anybody's parade but I rank that junk right below a Hi-Point. Sorry...


----------

